# Anti-bounce out stuffed targets



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Some of you guys after watching this video I made a couple days ago, have asked about these targets.






I made them a few weeks ago and now with enough spare time I wanted to show them.

This is the process:

1) With a couple of scrap leather I have of the pouches I make, I make the bullseye. In this case, it can be made of only one color too, but I wanted to make them of two colors.




























2) It is time to draw with a compass the circumference of the targets. In this case, I wanted to make 10 targets,so I had to draw 20 circles.










Once we have them marked, we cut them.










3) I dont have pics of this process, but now, in 10 of the circles we stick the leather bulls with contact glue.










4) Then we have to sew.



















In this case, in depends on the setup of each one to sew on the back (or not) a elastic band . With my setup, it was the best solution to keep them steady on the setup.










5) The funniest part for me. Steal my mother's rice pot in the kitchen and start filling the targets up.
NOTE: very important to NOT sew all the circumference.




























6) Once it is filled up, we have to finish sewing the circumference totally.



















And that's all mates. It is very important to keep in mind how much we fill the targets up. The more you fill up, the hard the surface is, and therefore less energy absorbs. In spite of that, I filled completely all the targets and it was a good result.

It can be swapped rice by sand from the beach (pending to try it out). One thing is clear: the more it absorbs energy, the less bounce backs you will have.

How much does it cost? For me the cost was 0 €. I had felt and leather scraps, and then I took the elastic bands from my mother's sewing box. Rice? 0€

I think it is a very economic way to avoid bounce outs.

Hope to be helpfull for someone.

BONUS: my father and his ideas to help me in the process.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely told. I will let this sit here for a while. Then I will move it down to the Tutorials section. Thanks so much for posting this.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Enjoyed your presentation


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great presentation, great ideas, thanks!

jazz


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Great STUFF!!!

Poor DAD!!! Allergies SUCK!!!!! lol

Smart build, fun pics!

Best to you, Mr.G


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great way too make targets...I will have to give this a try out...Thank for sharing...Got too get some materials

for this fine project.....Very well presented my friend~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Thankyou! Gaspar [and your Dad!] for sharing this interesting topic! Those targets look fantastic!

Did you make them to one of the 'competition size' targets you normally shoot at? That looks an interesting way you have them attached to the rod so that they will 'fall' on being hit. Really nice set-up!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very cool!! I love it!! Buen trabajo

And in emergency cases you have rice inside to make a good risotto! 

Volp


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

First of all ,thank you very much for the acceptation and likes of it.



DogBox said:


> Thank you! Gaspar [and your Dad!] for sharing this interesting topic! Those targets look fantastic!
> 
> Did you make them to one of the 'competition size' targets you normally shoot at? That looks an interesting way you have them attached to the rod so that they will 'fall' on being hit. Really nice set-up!


Yes, it is not coincidence. There are mainly three different target sizes in Spanish tournaments: 11cm (4.33"), 9cm (3.54") or the smallest 6cm (2.36").

That's why my father and I train always with the 6 cm targets and we had to came up with an idea to save up time bending over and picking up the targets from the ground. Obviously, it is also more comfortable.

It took us more or less two weeks to make the setup with the hinges, but it is worthwhile.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is some great info! Thank you for sharing.


----------

